# Pants: Insulated vs. Non-Insulated?



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me the concept of insulated pants? I probably sound like an idiot, but what exactly is the insulation inside them, and how much of a difference does it make?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The insulation is usually a fleece variant. The difference should be quite obvious.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

guessing its warmer and better?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If warmer is your thing, yes.

Just make sure it has some vents.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

My 2 Cents: Insulated pants= More money, Non-Insulated= Layers/Save money. For instance..... Nomis heated hoodie or jacket....$300. You can buy two jackets and layer it and save money. SAVE MONEY....DAMN THE MAN!


----------

